# kayak



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys can some one tell me what the cobra marauder kayaks are and who has one as I have been looking in of buying one thanks


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope this helps

http://www.southernadventures.com.au/CobraKayaks.htm


----------

